# Brooks Brothers 1818 Fitzgerald suit?



## jta1188 (Jun 21, 2008)

I posted my first questions as a member earlier and got some great advice about a new suit. I'm thinking about getting a Brooks Brothers suit, and know they have a sale going on right now. 

I'm about 5'8" or 5'9", with a slim to average build (weigh about 150 to 155). How are the cuts on the Fitzgerald suits? I certainly don't want to be strangled in my jacket or trousers, but I don't want to wear a loose-fitting suit either; I prefer to look as slim as possible without being in pain. :icon_smile_big:

Furthermore, for those with experience, how is the quality of BB suits? And would I be best going with an 1818 suit for about $600, or is the extra $300 justification for the Golden Fleece suit? 

I believe both are pretty good deals considering their semi-annual sale. I realize some good deals are to be had online, but at this point I'm still uncomfortable with the idea of ordering a suit offline; I'd prefer going into a store to make sure everything will fit.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

If you're going to the store anyway, why not try it on there. The Fitzgerald is the trimest fit suit that Brooks Brothers offers. You could also try the Regent.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*The Fitzgerald or Regent should fit....*

Both are slim cut with the Fitzgerald being the slimest. The Golden Fleece is a more full-cut suit. Of the three, I prefer the Regent with side vents. 2 button with peak lapel or db. Style wise, I don't like a full cut suit with center vent (GF) and the Fitz is too thin for me (6' @ 168 lbs). You can call the store and see what they have in stock before going. You don't have to worry about returns at BB if you do order on line. I have ordered on line, then taken the suit to a store for alterations.


----------



## halcyon (Jun 1, 2008)

You need to go into the store and try them on. The fit between the Regent and the Fitzgerald are not drasticaly different, and both are much trimmer then the standard Brooks cut or the 1818 Madison. There also seem to be some manufacturing differences as the Fitzgerald that I bought is made in the USA and seemed a less snug then the Regent I bought which was made in Italy. For what it is worth, I 6' 187 and usualy wear a 52 in Italian suits such as Zegna and Canali, and ended up with a 42 in both the Fitzgerald and Regent, though both required the side seems to be taken in.


----------



## jasonsun (Jun 24, 2008)

I just purchased a fitzgerald at NYC flagship store on madison for $598...i think you and I probably have the same built and fitzgerald looked great. Couple notes:

1. I'm usually a 38S, but fitzgerald is a slim cut so i had to be fitted with a 40S for the shoulder and tailored everything else, which was only $16.

2. GF is definitely more of the boxy cut, but if you can find a Regent GF (Same version of the 1818 line but hand tailored) that's on sale for $998, it might be something you can try and see if it fits. 

3. The fitzgerald i bought was made in italy, the SA said they been trying different manufactures in the past year or so, so it can be made in USA or Italty.....


----------



## TheBigOne (Mar 5, 2008)

You could just go up the street to Paul Stuart and have a better all around experience...They have a lot of good suits and jackets still on sale. Tell Ravi I said hi...


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

This may be common knowledge but I thought I would just throw it in the thread as a slight history lesson. I remember reading in Esquire that the Fitzgerald was BB's homage to the suits popularized by JFK, hence the name. I never thought it would last more then a season or 2, but that was maybe 4 years ago. Surprised, and glad, to see that the suit is going strong still. It is certainly a more aggressive cut. I wouldn't look great in it, but others do.


----------



## MjM (Jan 25, 2008)

I own a 1818 Fitzgerald 38R "Made in the USA" and I'm about the same size as you. The fit is pretty trim, but not too crazy. The pants fit me great. One of my main complaints is the jacket does not seem to hug my shirt collar very well (maybe its too small). As others have said some are made in the USA and some are made in Italy. My personal opinion is that the made in Italy suits look to be of better build quality. 

I also own a couple of 1818 Regent suits "Made in Italy" and I prefer them over the Fitz. The Regent cut is a tad more forgiving, most have side-vents which I prefer and both are made of Loro Piana fabric.

The Golden Fleece suit will most likely be too big for you.

I would also recommend looking into Ralph Lauren Blue Label suits as the fit this year is pretty slim and when on sale are a good deal.


----------



## SkySov (Mar 17, 2008)

Is the 1818 side vent suits only available in store? I read here once that the only way to get BB suits with side vents is to go MTM. And on their website everything is center vent. If they carry side vents OTR I want to get a Regent before the sale is over.


----------



## JLAnderson (Jan 17, 2008)

*The cuts really are different*

I am practically a perfect size 40R in a jacket, but when I ordered my first BB 1818 Regent suit online recently, I went for a 41R. Here's why: (1) the drop on the Madison line is six inches ... on the Regent, seven inches and I needed the 34 waist and (2) the jacket is trimmed closer to your frame. When I tried it on for my tailor, the only thing he had to do was even up the sleeves ... and that was a 41R suit jacket. Looking at the Fitzgerald size chart, the drop is back to six inches, but the cut is even closer. Bottom line, if you can get to a store and try on the different sizes available, that would be my suggestion.

Happy shopping!


----------



## MjM (Jan 25, 2008)

SkySov said:


> Is the 1818 side vent suits only available in store? I read here once that the only way to get BB suits with side vents is to go MTM. And on their website everything is center vent. If they carry side vents OTR I want to get a Regent before the sale is over.


No.. You can buy Regents on the BB website that have side vents. In fact most of the Regents "OTR" have side vents. Here is one example https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...t_Id=1332317&Parent_Id=418&default_color=Navy


----------



## batesmarshall (May 17, 2008)

Thanks to some good advice on this forum, I just bought a 1818 Regent last week and picked it up on Tuesday. It's navy with some faint stripes, single breasted, side vents, pick stitching, made in Italy. Really a sharp looking suit and I absolutely love it. Interestingly enough I sized down to a 40R to get the jacket to taper nicely around the mid-section. I'm 6'1", 175 lbs, 33" waist.

It was $600 marked down from $1k.


----------



## SkySov (Mar 17, 2008)

My mistake. I thought it was the Regents I was looking at but it was the SB 2b solid navy Fitzgerald. Maybe one day they will have Regents in solid colors. 

Oh, and the difference between 1818 and GF is full canvassing correct?


----------



## eamuscatuli3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Is the $598 price the best I can find for the Fitzgerald? I'm looking for a solid Navy. 

Also, will they apply the corporate discount to the sale price?


----------



## Bird's One View (Dec 31, 2007)

SkySov said:


> Oh, and the difference between 1818 and GF is full canvassing correct?


GF has no fusing and also has more hand sewing than 1818.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

eamuscatuli3 said:


> Is the $598 price the best I can find for the Fitzgerald? I'm looking for a solid Navy.
> 
> Also, will they apply the corporate discount to the sale price?


I don't believe the Fitzgerald comes in a solid navy. As to the discount, it will not apply to sale items.


----------



## Apthorpe (Apr 8, 2008)

Buffalo said:


> I don't believe the Fitzgerald comes in a solid navy. As to the discount, it will not apply to sale items.


A sales person told me that if I applied for the BB credit card they would knock an extra 15% off the sale price. Since I did not buy the suit I cannot say whether his statement was accurate.


----------



## SkySov (Mar 17, 2008)

Bird's One View said:


> GF has no fusing and also has more hand sewing than 1818.


Ah thank you. And so to answer one of OP's question $400 more for full floating canvas probably depends on if there is anything else you need. Like some Peals. Or any balmorals for the suits. Before I started reading this forum I wore derby shoes with my suits not knowing any better. I will be going to BB next week before the sale ends on the 6th and I hope not to be tempted into applying for that BB credit card to buy some Peals and then having to get a second job.


----------



## Graft (Apr 7, 2008)

I just got my Fitzgerald suit from the Fed-Ex driver. It looks like I got a Made in America (with Union Labor according to the tag) suit. The pants fit great but the jacket is a little tight. 

Also, this is kind of disappointing, I think I may have a returned suit on my hands. The basting stitches are in place but there is a slight hole in the lining near the collar like someone plucked out a plastic tag and the lining looks like it has been ironed or pressed. Unfortunately, I'm taking it back to the post office this afternoon.


----------



## halcyon (Jun 1, 2008)

Graft said:


> I just got my Fitzgerald suit from the Fed-Ex driver. It looks like I got a Made in America (with Union Labor according to the tag) suit. The pants fit great but the jacket is a little tight.
> 
> Also, this is kind of disappointing, I think I may have a returned suit on my hands. The basting stitches are in place but there is a slight hole in the lining near the collar like someone plucked out a plastic tag and the lining looks like it has been ironed or pressed. Unfortunately, I'm taking it back to the post office this afternoon.


Too bad it didn't fit you well. Like many suits at this price point, I find that there are differences in fit from one sample to another. Why not go down to your local Brooks Brother's store and try on some different sizes, both up and down, as well as different samples in each size?


----------



## Graft (Apr 7, 2008)

halcyon said:


> Too bad it didn't fit you well. Like many suits at this price point, I find that there are differences in fit from one sample to another. Why not go down to your local Brooks Brother's store and try on some different sizes, both up and down, as well as different samples in each size?


This suit was an online impulse buy. I didn't really find anything that interesting during the most recent sale but I wanted in on the action. I read in a thread, either here or on SF, that many people had to size up one when wearing the Fitz. The Fitzgerald is a nice suit, but the Regent model might be a better cut for me. Also when purchasing a large ticket item like that I guess I should buy in-store so I control what I'll end up with.


----------



## ChicagoPhil (Jun 15, 2008)

Buffalo said:


> I don't believe the Fitzgerald comes in a solid navy. As to the discount, it will not apply to sale items.


The Fitzgerald is available in both solid navy and gray. However, up close, the gray has a bit of light "ash" in it... does this still qualify as "charcoal" for building the suit basics?

Unfortunately, I had no luck finding either in my size locally, so I ordered from the website. The suits arrived today.

Both are made in the USA, whereas the gray with reddish windowpane Fitzgerald I tried on in a store in my size was made in Italy. From looking at the website, the basics (solid and pinstripe navy/gray) are from USA and the "fancy" patterns/stripes are from Italy. Like a couple of posters above, I found the Italian made suit a bit slimmer, particularly in the pants. The pockets in the suit in the store bowed out a tad, whereas they lay flat in the solid I ordered, and I'll need to have the waist taken in on these.

-Phil


----------

